# EN: he/she wouldn't say



## DeLaMancha

Hi everybody !
I heard this on a tv program :
"- Where is Mr Holmes ?"
"- I don't know. He wouldn't say"
Can you explain why she answers "He wouldn't say" instead of "He didn't say" or "He hasn't said" ?
Thank you.


----------



## Maître Capello

_He didn't say_ = Il ne l'a pas dit
_He wouldn't say_ = Il n'a pas voulu le dire


----------



## Aoyama

Mais aussi _He didn't say _ET _He wouldn't say _peuvent se comprendre tous les deux comme "il n'a rien dit" [concernant une chose].
Did he tell you when he would be back ? No, he wouldn't say.
Did she say what happened ? No, she didn't say.


----------



## DeLaMancha

Merci à vous deux pour vos explications.
Mais je ne saisis pas bien la nuance entre il ne l'a pas dit ou parce qu'il n'a pas voulu le dire. Peut-être ne l'a-t-il pas dit parce qu'il n'a pas voulu le dire ? Ou bien il n'aurait pas su le dire ? 
Dans l'exemple de Aoyama, "she didn't say what happened" parce qu'elle ne savait pas ce qui s'était passé ou simplement parce qu'on ne lui a pas demandé ce qui s'est passé ???????
Quelle confusion. Pouvez-vous m'éclairer davantage ?


----------



## Rugbyman'92

"He wouldn't say" - Il y a un raison pourquoi il n'a rien dit... possiblement il avait des affaires privées. Il a caché d'information.

"He didn't say" - il avait quelque chose à faire mais personne ne l'a mentionné, alors il n'a rien dit à propos de ce qu'il allait faire. Il n'a pas caché d'information exprès.

Je suis désolé si vous ne me comprendez pas - je suis anglais mais j'ai essayé de l'expliquer en français.


----------



## Aoyama

> Dans l'exemple , "she didn't say what happened" parce qu'elle ne savait pas ce qui s'était passé ou simplement parce qu'on ne lui a pas demandé ce qui s'est passé ???????


En fait, ni l'un ni l'autre. "Elle n'a rien dit", soit parce qu'elle n'en savait rien (ne savait pas ce qui s'etait passé), soit parce qu'elle ne voulait pas le dire. L'interprétation est libre, comme en français : "elle vous a dit ce qui était arrivé ? Non, elle n'a rien dit".
Pour "would" on aurait : "il vous a dit quand est-ce qu'il rentrerait ?" Non, il ne l'a pas dit / il n'a rien dit".

Bienvenue à Rugbyman sur le Forum et bravo pour son essai d'explication !


----------



## DeLaMancha

Encore merci, c'est un peu plus clair maintenant.
Et oui, Rugbyman, bienvenue chez nous, tu vas voir c'est super sympa.
A bientôt


----------



## Maître Capello

Aoyama said:


> Pour "would" on aurait : "il vous a dit quand est-ce qu'il rentrerait ?" Non, il ne l'a pas dit / il n'a rien dit".


Non, Aoyama… Comme l'a expliqué Rugbyman, avec _would_ la personne a caché l'information et donc, au risque de me répéter, elle n'a pas *voulu* la donner._

I asked him when he would be back, but he wouldn't tell me.
_Je lui ai demandé quand il rentrerait, mais il n'a pas voulu me le dire.


----------



## jann

Je me joins à M.C. et à Rugbyman...

_He wouldn't say_ indique bien une préférence, une décision de la part de Monsieur X de ne pas divulguer quoi que ce soit... qu'il en sache quelque chose *ou pas*.

_Wouldn't say_ exprime la volition -- la volonté de ne rien dire.  _Didn't say_ exprime un fait, un constat -- le fait de n'avoir rien dit.  L'auxiliaire "_would_" fait souvent l'objet des questions... je me souviens d'un post où j'ai essayé d'expliquer.... voici le fil.


----------



## Aoyama

> _He wouldn't say_ indique bien une préférence, une décision de la part de Monsieur X de ne pas divulguer quoi que ce soit... qu'il en sache quelque chose *ou pas*.


Je comprends bien. Mais je pense (peux me tromper) que dire qu'avec 





> _would_ la personne a caché l'information et donc (...) elle n'a pas *voulu* la donner.


 n'est pas _sine qua non_ puisqu'elle peut très bien ne pas connaître cette information. Donc "elle n'a rien *voulu* dire"* est possible (si elle savait), mais aussi "elle n'a rien* pu *dire" ou encore, plus simplement "elle n'a rien dit".
J'espere que je n'apparais pas ici comme un pinailleur.
*Bien sûr, on pourrait avoir : "he/she didn't want/venture to say anything" selon contexte.

PS: Dans la chanson des Beatles "Yesterday", on a cette phrase :
_Why she had to go, I don't know, she wouldn't say ..._
ici, "elle n'a pas voulu le dire" conviendrait.


----------



## jann

Aoyama said:


> Je comprends bien. Mais je pense (peux me tromper) que dire qu'avec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _would_ la personne a caché l'information et donc (...) elle n'a pas *voulu* la donner
> 
> 
> 
> n'est pas _sine qua non_ puisqu'elle peut très bien ne pas connaître cette information. Donc "elle n'a rien *voulu* dire"* est possible (si elle savait), mais aussi "elle n'a rien* pu *dire" ou encore, plus simplement "elle n'a rien dit".
Click to expand...

Mais en fait, je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord. 

La volonté dans _wouldn't say_ est celle de se taire.  Ce n'est pas que l'on cache l'information même : c'est que l'on refuse d'ouvrir la bouche à ce sujet.  Alors oui, on pourrait cacher une information (et c'est souvent le cas)... mais on pourrait tout aussi bien cacher son ignorance.  (Et il serait tout à fait impossible de dire _she didn't say_ ou_ she wouldn't say_ quand on voulait donner l'idée qu'elle n'a rien *pu* dire.)

Si j'insiste un peu, c'est parce qu'il existe bien une différence en anglais entre *didn't* (constat neutre), _*couldn't*_ (capacité) et _*wouldn't* _(volonté), et quand on forme une phrase négative, le choix entre ces négations est fondamental.    Je sais que ça peut être difficile de traduire ces nuances en français car effectivement la phrase "elle n'a rien dit" peut convenir dans tous les cas... mais en traduisant ainsi, la nuance qu'il y avait dans la phrase en anglais doit être transmise par le contexte en français, ou alors elle est perdue.


----------



## Aoyama

OK, bien vu.


> (Et il serait tout à fait impossible de dire _she didn't say_ ou_ she wouldn't say_ quand on voulait donner l'idée qu'elle n'a rien *pu* dire.)


ce serait donc ici "she couldn't say" ... ?


----------



## Pandar

jann said:


> qu'il existe bien une différence en anglais entre *didn't* (constat neutre), _*couldn't*_ (capacité) et _*wouldn't* _(volonté),



C'est vrai, mais je pense que c'est important de dire que ces nuances viennent de la perspecitive de la personne qui parle.  C'est à dire que la personne dirait "She wouldn't say" si elle pensait que "she" peut dire quelque chose, mais "she" refuse de dire, même si, vraiment, "she" ne peut rien dire parce que "she" est ignorante de la situation ou s'il y a une situation extérieur qui ne la permet pas de dire.  Mais si la personne savait que "she" ne peut pas dire quelque chose, elle dirait "couldn't."

Je suis désolé si ma explication est un peu maladroit, je suis nouveau ici, et j'ai besoin d'améliorer mes explications d'anglais en français.


----------



## Aoyama

Pandar said:


> c'est important de dire que ces nuances viennent de la perspective de la personne qui parle.


mais c'est tout à fait vrai, car comment savoir si _l'autre_ sait, savait, ne savait pas, fait semblant de ne pas savoir etc ?
Mais le problème se poserait aussi en français. Il n'a rien dit, il n'a rien voulu dire. Dans le deuxième cas, on exprimerait bien un _soupçon ..._


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Dear De La Mancha,
the difference between your two example sentences is representative of two different strategies on the part of the speaker. 1 "He didn't say": the speaker limits itself to reporting what happened, thereby omitting all involvement; the sentence is factual—and therefore we have no modal auxiliary. 2. "He wouldn't say": this time the intervention of the speaker and his/her attitude towards the facts related are evident thanx to the use of a word which is specialized in this—a modal auxiliary: WILL. WILL is the mark of the disposition of the Subject to perform the Predicate (say). 
Now, WILL+ED+ NOT =WOULDN'T  where:
WILL = mark of the disposition of the Subject to perform the Predicate,
ED = mark of a chronological distance,
NOT = mark of negation (of WILL)


----------



## LV4-26

D'accord pour utiliser _vouloir_ ici mais, attention, "wouldn't" , ce n'est pas exactement "didn't want to".


----------



## DeLaMancha

Aoyama said:


> mais c'est tout à fait vrai, car comment savoir si _l'autre_ sait, savait, ne savait pas, fait semblant de ne pas savoir etc ?
> Mais le problème se poserait aussi en français. Il n'a rien dit, il n'a rien voulu dire. Dans le deuxième cas, on exprimerait bien un _soupçon ..._


 Bonjour Aoyama,
Si je comprends bien, d'après toutes ces réponses - dont je remercie tous les auteurs -, _wouldn't say_ pourrait vouloir dire : _même si je le lui avais demandé, il ne me l'aurait pas dit._
C'est en effet important à savoir pour restituer l'esprit d'un texte lors d'une traduction.
Merci de ton intérêt.

Je tiens à remercier tous les participants à ma discussion parce que, je ne sais pourquoi, je n'ai pas reçu toutes les réponses sur mon e-mail.
Je trouve ce débat très intéressant. Merci vraiment à tous.


----------



## Maître Capello

LV4-26 said:


> D'accord pour utiliser _vouloir_ ici mais, attention, "wouldn't" , ce n'est pas exactement "didn't want to".


Oui, c'est vrai : les deux sens sont très semblables mais pas équivalents. En fait, le sens de _wouldn't_ est parfois plus proche de _préférer_ que de _vouloir_. En outre, avec _wouldn't_, on précise que d'une part il ne voulait/préférait pas le faire, mais aussi qu'il ne l'a pas fait, alors qu'avec _didn't want to_, la personne peut très bien l'avoir fait contre son gré.

_He *wouldn't* say a word._ → He didn't say anything.

_He *didn't want* to say a word, but was forced to speak._ → He didn't want to speak but did it eventually.


----------



## Aoyama

DeLaMancha said:


> _wouldn't say_ pourrait vouloir dire : _même si je le lui avais demandé, il ne me l'aurait pas dit._


dans ce cas on aurait plutôt "he wouldn't have said /told me/ answered me anything.


----------



## LV4-26

D'accord, en gros, avec Maître Capello sur la distinction _will/want.
_
Pour ceux que ça intéresse, voici l'avis d'un anglophone , les nôtres (d'anglophones) n'étant plus dans le secteur pour l'instant.


----------



## oufti

Bonjour,

Dans une de leurs chansons, les Beatles disent ceci : Why she has to go, I don't know she wouldn't say.

Comment doit-on traduire ce wouldn't ?
1. elle ne le dit pas
2. elle ne veut pas le dire
3. elle ne l'a pas dit

Compte tenu des propositions ci-dessus et en supposant que l'une d'entre elles soit correcte, aurait-on pu dire ?

Why she has to go, I don't know she doesn't say / she didn't say / she doesn't want to say

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le sens est : _Elle n'a pas voulu le dire_.


----------



## oufti

Merci, me voici parfaitement informé.
Je vois que ma question avait déjà soulevé les mêmes problèmes.


----------

